# Royal Oak starts the "FALL CLASSIC BICYCLE WEEK" Sunday Sept. 19



## pkleppert (Jul 23, 2021)

Start the Fall Classic Bicycle Week at the 5th Annual "Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet" Sunday Sept 19, 2021. 8-3pm, then off to Memory Lane and on to Copake.
Both indoor and outdoor vendors. a bike corral, indoor coffee shop and French bakery and the regular Sunday antique and collectible show will be on the other side of the building.  Royal Oak has some of the best restaurants and Saturday nightlife with a great selection of hotels and motels. 2019 had over 50 vendors. Show flyer attached please post and share.


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice !


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 26, 2021)

I'll be there!


----------



## TieDye (Jul 26, 2021)

See you guys there.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 10, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## jammer (Aug 14, 2021)

count jammer in, My wife and I will be coming but just to shop. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 10, 2021)

Only two indoor spaces left. Vendors include Gary Wold, Dave Parker, Jerry Heron from M/L, Brian Pikielek, Bob Snyder,Mark Grobbel, East Side Bikes,Tim Potter and Jim Riggs selling his 40 yr. collection and 40 more. Here's your chance to get a first look at some great bikes before they head off to M/L


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 13, 2021)

Bringing these bikes for sale...Can send more pictures on request.  Also have a ladies 1948 Hiawatha in great condition.




'47 Columbia - Good old tires, front is Western Auto, rear is Allstate.



Only replaced part, new light.











'52 Columbia Good Year Hi-Way Patrol







Tires on Hi-Way Patrol are Good Year All Weather Air Wheel - in great condition.



1959 Tiger in really great condition!  New tires and tubes, everything else original.



RARE Teens "RELAY" bike, made in Reading, PA.  Original green and black paint except for replaced front fender.  Wheels are steel, new Little Big Ben tires.


----------



## Majdotkool (Sep 14, 2021)

My hubbie Matt and I will be there- Our first swap! We are so looking forward it it! - Jeannie


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm bringing a few beauts for the bike corral and a pocket full of $$$


----------



## rdavisonsr (Sep 17, 2021)

I will be there with a few bikes and mostly pre war parts. Randy


----------



## rdavisonsr (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## mickeyc (Sep 20, 2021)

Did the show yesterday, wondering how it went with others?  Sold one of 4 bikes I brought, the Schwinn Tiger.  Guy that bought it promptly wheeled it inside the building to his booth and jacked the price up $130.  No biggie, I got what I wanted and pretty sure he still had it at the end of the show.  Didn't seem like there were a lot of NICE bikes changing hands.  Beautiful day weather wise.


----------

